# Looking for epoxy



## Haynie (Oct 5, 2012)

That drys perfectly clear.  All of my store bought stuff drys a tad  yellow.  I have contacted the gent on this site that sells epoxy to see  if his is clear but he has not gotten back to me.  I am not gluing in tubes.

I want to avoid the expense of West System right now because they do not sell small quantities and I don't know if this will work.

Any ideas?


----------



## razor524 (Oct 5, 2012)

I read on here that the 5 minute two part epoxy from Lee Valey dries clear.  I wrote it down in a notebook,sorry don't have the link, because I have plans that need it as well.


----------



## Curly (Oct 5, 2012)

Search "casting epoxy resin" and you will find a number.

If you want a clear laminating epoxy then System Three makes some.

Clear Coat - System Three Resins, Inc.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 5, 2012)

I've had no coloring with Devcon...pick it up at OSH and ACE...BORG's don't have it that I've seen.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 5, 2012)

I have water clear epoxy made in the U.S Epoxy 330


----------



## PTsideshow (Oct 5, 2012)

+1 Water clear epoxy made in the U.S Epoxy 330, it has been a favorite of jewelery and lapidary people for years. It is also used in model building RC and model RR. Mirco-Mark sell it. I think the local Hobby Lobby had it last time I was in there
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




:clown:


----------



## Lenny (Oct 5, 2012)

The West System IS NOT CLEAR! 

I've found Manny's to be clear enough to patch blow outs on Computer Circuit Board blanks ... (Not that I have EVER had THAT need!):redface:


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

West Systems is not water clear like PR (which tends to have a blue tinge), as Lenny said.

But it is very clear (with 207 hardener) compared to other off the shelf epoxies and when you get down to a couple mm thickness, you don't see the slight yellowing at all.

There may be some truly clear epoxies out there, but I'm not aware of them.


----------



## nativewooder (Oct 5, 2012)

I've not seen any company selling water clear epoxy resin in anything less than quarts.  You should be able to find it at your local marine store.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 5, 2012)

epoxy 330 comes in small tubes 
http://www.amazon.com/Epoxy-330-Water-Clear-Adhesive/dp/B000OVHWHY


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

Easy Cast is also clear and comes in small packages, but it isn't great for casting pen blanks. 

Every resin will have pros and cons, finding the right pros and the fewest cons that effect you is the goal.


----------



## PTsideshow (Oct 5, 2012)

Covington Engineering: Water Clear Epoxy 330

Adhesives: Attack Glue, Crystal Cement, Goop Adhesive, Cranoacrylates, Super Flyes, Dopping Wax, Epoxies, Plastiform and Jett Sett, Setters Cement, Pitch, and Shellac

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...lIHICA&usg=AFQjCNH0MHLEQjzMwlgBxb77E-8-Bd0HLg

http://www.fdjtool.com/downloads/instructions/ce330.pdf   Here is the PDF of the instructions for 330 water clear epoxy
:clown:


----------



## Haynie (Oct 5, 2012)

nativewooder said:


> I've not seen any company selling water clear epoxy resin in anything less than quarts.  You should be able to find it at your local marine store.



Funny you should say that.  I own a marine shop and all of our epoxy yellows slightly.  I am hoping this is not a case of super dry environment having an effect on the outcome.

I am not casting.  If this works I will hop for joy and post it all over this forum but right now the yellowing is ticking me off.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 5, 2012)

I will order from the gent on here and see if things work.


----------

